# Married to a narcissist



## Need Advice 86 (Nov 3, 2021)

I am married to a narcissist who gets off by putting me down on a daily basis. He doesn’t work, he doesn’t help with our daughter and he only contributes by gas lighting me and putting me down. I need out but don’t know how to? He has isolated me from everyone and everything I know.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Need Advice 86 said:


> I am married to a narcissist who gets off by putting me down on a daily basis. He doesn’t work, he doesn’t help with our daughter and he only contributes by gas lighting me and putting me down. I need out but don’t know how to? He has isolated me from everyone and everything I know.


Why don't you keep it all in one single tread, so that everyone gets the whole picture. With this, this is the 5th tread you have opened about the same problem. Merge all in one, or are you looking to hear what you want to hear?


----------



## Need Advice 86 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> Why don't you keep it all in one single tread, so that everyone gets the whole picture. With this, this is the 5th tread you have opened about the same problem. Merge all in one, or are you looking to hear what you want to hear?


No, I just don’t know how to work the site, thanks for the remark though


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Why doesn't he work?


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Start small, try and revive friendships and relationships. Get a support system, he's gotten used to the comfort and projecting his self worth or rather lack of it on you.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Has he been diagnosed or is this based on your opinion?


----------

